# How to make STEAM download faster?



## om3n

Ok I have a 1.5 MB connection, and no matter what I do steam only downloads at around 90k/s. It takes me ALL DAY to download anything, and there really is only ONE thing I'm trying to download... but thats another story. Anyway is there a way that I make STEAM download at closer to my 1 MB limit?


----------



## NITRO1250

This is 1.5Mbit, right?

Go to http://speakeasy.net/speedtest and copy and paste your results.

I have between a 20-22Mbit download speed which translates to... well here are my results:

Download Speed: 20945 kbps (2618.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1526 kbps (190.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

Note in the paranthesis that is my kb/s download rate I can do. So... 2.6 Megabytes per second down.

I have 20945 kbps down, you have 1.5kbps down. Note the difference. That is your physical download rate of approximately 90kbs physical from Steam.

Sorry.


----------



## JTD92

At 1.5 MB connection you should be downloading at 160 kb/s to 190 kb/s. Are you sharing your internet connection with any other PC?


----------



## wierdo124

I have a 2 meg connection and i top out at 240KB/S


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NITRO1250* 
This is 1.5Mbit, right?

Go to http://speakeasy.net/speedtest and copy and paste your results.

I have between a 20-22Mbit download speed which translates to... well here are my results:

Download Speed: 20945 kbps (2618.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1526 kbps (190.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

Note in the paranthesis that is my kb/s download rate I can do. So... 2.6 Megabytes per second down.

I have 20945 kbps down, you have 1.5kbps down. Note the difference. That is your physical download rate of approximately 90kbs physical from Steam.

Sorry.

Wait... so ~90kb/s is correct?

And also, if I do post my results from like speed test or whatever, won't they be inaccurate because I'm in the middle of downloading Warhead from STEAM?


----------



## FearSC549

Make sure no other people connected to your router is doing bandwidth-eating things(torrent, video-streaming). Another way is to go to Steam's main menu and click on Setting at the bottom, go to Downloads, and set your internet connection to DSL/CABLE 10M


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTD92* 
At 1.5 MB connection you should be downloading at 160 kb/s to 190 kb/s. Are you sharing your internet connection with any other PC?

yeah I am... but even when I'm plugged directly into the modem it's the same speed.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Easy thing said. 1.5Mb is







187.5KB/s, that is you total bandwidth clean down.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Easy thing said. 1.5Mb is *







*187.5KB/s, that is you total bandwidth clean down.











Is that supposed to be a picture?


----------



## NrGx

As far as I know you should be dividing by 10 to get your download speed from your bandwidth (theoretically 8 but allowing for attenuation and the such).

So a 1.5MB connection should be downloading at 150kb/s. When I had the exact same connection I used to top out at 154 kb/s.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
As far as I know you should be dividing by 10 to get your download speed from your bandwidth (theoretically 8 but allowing for attenuation and the such).

So a 1.5MB connection should be downloading at 150kb/s. When I had the exact same connection I used to top out at 154 kb/s.

It did, like ONE time hit 120 kb/s, but only for like 2 seconds. Seriously though it has been averaging on about 90 kb/s. I wish I could just bring my desktop to my school and use their internet







When I downloaded Warhead onto my laptop, I was getting about 3 MB/s at some points


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
It did, like ONE time hit 120 kb/s, but only for like 2 seconds. Seriously though it has been averaging on about 90 kb/s. I wish I could just bring my desktop to my school and use their internet







When I downloaded Warhead onto my laptop, I was getting about 3 MB/s at some points









Yeah, that's about the same rate i get. It's just a product of our connections being relatively "slow".


----------



## criminal

If you are trying to download Steam files that are already downloaded on your laptop, just copy them from the laptop to your desktop.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
If you are trying to download Steam files that are already downloaded on your laptop, just copy them from the laptop to your desktop.

that is where the problem lies... It's not working. I did try that several times, but it keeps asking for a serial key. When I went into the registry of my laptop to retrieve the key, it won't accept it. It's a long story... Anyway I sent a message to the staff at STEAM and hopfully they will help me. It's been 2 days and they haven't responded to my message yet though...

The reason I'm downloading it the long way is because someone told me that they had the same problem, and it was fixed by downloading the game the long way onto their desktop. So that is what I'm now trying.


----------



## Duckydude

Can't you just leave it downloading overnight for a couple nights? That would be a good temporary solution while you fix your connection.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
Can't you just leave it downloading overnight for a couple nights? That would be a good temporary solution while you fix your connection.

Well that's what I'm gonna have to do... it's just annoying because I bought the stupid game and I wanted to play it a long time ago. It's this stupid DRM crap that is making it hard.


----------



## froggger

a rough estimate of your download speed in megabytes is to divide what your ISP gives you(which is in megabits) by 8.
so 1500/8 is about 180, then take off maybe a fourth or a fifth due to the fact that you never max out your connection and that coujld be about right depending on the speed of steam's servers.
Go download something from microsoft(stop steam first) and tell us what that is downloading at.


----------



## AJLarson

Sorry If I repeat what anyone has said I didn't read everyone's post.

Steam is usually very good at downloading at max speed, either make sure you go into the following menu to ensure your set up correctly...

Settings>Downloads> Then set your speed to what you have, I put mine at the maximum.

Also don't play any games while your downloading, that severely caps it, and make sure that if you don't have the steam port forwarded, that you might be bottlenecking going through your firewall or some sort of internet security system. I would just try to reset your settings, reset your modem/router, and try to "Pause Updating", then resume it after you do that, see if you get a significant boost. PM me if you need more help


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froggger* 
a rough estimate of your download speed in megabytes is to divide what your ISP gives you(which is in megabits) by 8.
so 1500/8 is about 180, then take off maybe a fourth or a fifth due to the fact that you never max out your connection and that coujld be about right depending on the speed of steam's servers.
Go download something from microsoft(stop steam first) and tell us what that is downloading at.


It's alright... I'm just gonna leave it. I think it's about right now that I've heard what you and other people have said... It's just frustrating that's all.

I guess I was hoping to find like some sort of a program that makes the steam servers give me more data per second... not make my connection faster









Oh well. Thanks for the help guys!

If you want to help me with the whole crysis not working on steam problem, HERE is the thread to that.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AJLarson* 
Sorry If I repeat what anyone has said I didn't read everyone's post.

Steam is usually very good at downloading at max speed, either make sure you go into the following menu to ensure your set up correctly...

Settings>Downloads> Then set your speed to what you have, I put mine at the maximum.

Also don't play any games while your downloading, that severely caps it, and make sure that if you don't have the steam port forwarded, that you might be bottlenecking going through your firewall or some sort of internet security system. I would just try to reset your settings, reset your modem/router, and try to "Pause Updating", then resume it after you do that, see if you get a significant boost. PM me if you need more help

Hmm...

Well I have tried reseting my modem and router, I've tried connecting straight to the modem; When I ran a SPEED TEST earlier I was getting around 1 MB/s, which would factor in my other 6 computers on the network







So I don't think that anything is bottlenecking my downloads, unless it is only affecting steam.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

try going into settings in steam and adjust your speed connection there. Idk if it will have a huge impact but hey you never know. Also the slow speed could be caused by a lot of other people dl the same game from steam.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
try going into settings in steam and adjust your speed connection there. Idk if it will have a huge impact but hey you never know. Also the slow speed could be caused by a lot of other people dl the same game from steam.

Thanks, but that really doesn't help. It's still going from 88.7 kb/s to 93.4 kb/s... etc.


----------



## Puckbandit35

Close Steam. Go to your Steam folder (Usually C:/program files/steam). Delete "clientreg.blob" and restart Steam. This will force Steam to look for a new content server to download from. On a side note, deleting that file and restarting Steam will fix 99% of Steam problems.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 









Is that supposed to be a picture?

Lol no it wasn't. just some stupid Ctril+V typo.


----------



## jasoncho92

Downloading from steam is an all or nothing sort of thing. Ive gotten 1.2mb/s before but i average 700ish. There are times that i get 75kb/s as well. Steam is has really unstable download rates so there isnt much you can do to get it faster.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
Hmm...

Well I have tried reseting my modem and router, I've tried connecting straight to the modem; When I ran a SPEED TEST earlier I was getting around 1 MB/s, which would factor in my other 6 computers on the network







So I don't think that anything is bottlenecking my downloads, unless it is only affecting steam.

if speedtest says you are getting 1Mb/s that would account for 90KB/s download speed on steam. also could you run speedtest again and copy and paste the forum link here so you a image like this


----------



## om3n

Actually... I got the whole crysis warhead thing all figured out with steam. I am no longer needing to download stuff thank GOD.

Thanks for all your help and advice guys... if you really want still though I guess when I get home I can post a speed test dealy. But it's kinda not necessary at this point







I am just happy I can finally play warhead, after I bought it like a week ago!!


----------



## Tigerboy5225

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puckbandit35* 
Close Steam. Go to your Steam folder (Usually C:/program files/steam). Delete "clientreg.blob" and restart Steam. This will force Steam to look for a new content server to download from. On a side note, deleting that file and restarting Steam will fix 99% of Steam problems.

I was just looking around for a solution to my Steam problem too and suddenly, I came across your answer. I tried it and my "Orange Box" downloads went from 50%, 81%, 99%, and 63% to 100%! Thank you so much!


----------



## BlakHart

Get a faster internet service. I have 35mb/s and DL from steam at 3.8mb/s

When i had 25mb/s i DL'd at 2.4mb/s

when I had 10mb/s i DL'd at 1mb/s

It seems to do about a tenth of your speed.


----------



## legoman786

2 year old thread.


----------



## [email protected]

Make sure your location is set correctly in steam. I have seen a user accidentally have their location set to somewhere outside North America and the downloaded much slower from steam.

My other suggestion is get a different service plan or switch providers if that doesn't work.


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I have a 2 meg connection and i top out at 240KB/S

this sounds bout right, i got a 4 meg connection and i usually get about 480kb/s


----------



## Crazy9000

I think the OP has solved his issue in the past two years guys







. Someone just bumped this because the client.blob fix worked well for them.


----------



## mdbsat

I use japan and I get about 950/kb a sec. Just for reference.


----------



## Marma Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Get a faster internet service. I have 35mb/s and DL from steam at 3.8mb/s

When i had 25mb/s i DL'd at 2.4mb/s

when I had 10mb/s i DL'd at 1mb/s

It seems to do about a tenth of your speed.

It should do an eighth









MB != Mb etc etc


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdbsat* 
I use japan and I get about 950/kb a sec. Just for reference.


its weird eh...

if i use the us based servers i get a max of 800-900kb/s i use japan and the speed almost doubles to 1400-1600kb/s


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
its weird eh...

if i use the us based servers i get a max of 800-900kb/s i use japan and the speed almost doubles to 1400-1600kb/s









I've gotten over 2MB/s from 2 different US servers....


----------



## grayfox99

AHahahaahahahaha


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Get a faster internet service. I have 35mb/s and DL from steam at 3.8mb/s

When i had 25mb/s i DL'd at 2.4mb/s

when I had 10mb/s i DL'd at 1mb/s

It seems to do about a tenth of your speed.

Well, one byte (B) is eight bits (b) so 25Mb/s divided by 8 is 3.125MB/s. And since you never always get your full DL speed (ISPs cover their arses by saying "*up to* XXMb/s) your speed sounds about right.

I have a 20Mb connection which is 2.5MB/s but I only ever get that from sites like nVidia or Microsoft (and rapidshare when I get enough monies).


----------



## chinesethunda

lol its so old -_- altho just tossin my pennies out there lol steam has been stable for me around 5-5.3 mb/s dls


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bikkit* 
Well, one byte (B) is eight bits (b) so 25Mb/s divided by 8 is 3.125MB/s. And since you never always get your full DL speed (ISPs cover their arses by saying "*up to* XXMb/s) your speed sounds about right.

I have a 20Mb connection which is 2.5MB/s but I only ever get that from sites like nVidia or Microsoft (and rapidshare when I get enough monies).

Yeah your download speed can be limited by the website, often times it is with speeds over a megabyte per second.

I download at just over 2MB from usenet and microsoft. An "average" website seems to normally allow around 700KB/s.


----------

